# onsale screwed me out of the touchpad



## nrojashbc (Aug 23, 2011)

Did anyone get there money back yet?


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

no, this is complete bull. i demand my touchpad from these con artists


----------



## pwnst*r (Aug 24, 2011)

Exactly why I didn't bother with a no-name seller like them.


----------



## djhash (Aug 22, 2011)

Generally holds can last from 24 hours to 3 business days. If I don't get my amount back by tomorrow, then there will be hell to pay.


----------



## jkurl (Jul 25, 2011)

I just got my cancellation email today so I am guessing Friday at the latest for a refund.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## nrojashbc (Aug 23, 2011)

People are commenting saying theve got theres back damn took four days to cancel mine wtf nosale idiots


----------



## djhash (Aug 22, 2011)

@jkurl: It should be 3 business days from the day of the charge. According to OnSale they didn't actually charge us, but rather placed a hold. If that's the case then count it from the day you placed the order. If it takes longer than 3days from the date you placed your order then they did indeed charge us and the email is filled with more lies.


----------



## bassmanb (Aug 23, 2011)

Check it:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/OnSale-Cancelled-my-Touchpad-Order/191037087630825
and check this:
Folks are tearing up OnSale at their facebook page..... pretty funny.


----------



## nrojashbc (Aug 23, 2011)

I've been watching them I dislike them so much right now


----------



## Joe Dirt (Aug 23, 2011)

You don't shop online much do you? I've had larger orders go out of stock then canceled days, even weeks later. During the great ammo stockpile of Nov 08, I had a $600 ammo order canceled after 2 weeks of back-order status. So I didn't get my $100 touchpad. yeah, it sucks but there will be others.


----------



## nrojashbc (Aug 23, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/OnSale-Cancelled-my-Touchpad-Order/191037087630825?sk=wall screwed


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

Joe Dirt said:


> ,


Def Leppard SUCKS!


----------



## jkurl (Jul 25, 2011)

@djhash. I used my debit card but on my bank account it is still pending so it will most likely get refunded.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## Bounce (Aug 25, 2011)

I ordered mine though Amazon on Sunday. I was late to the game on hearing about the fire sale and didn't expect to get one, but I ordered anyway. Amazon was simply the portal to OnSale. Reading here about what different people expected from them, I figured I'd see a cancelled order on my credit card (debit card for on-line ordering? OH HELL NO!).

I got my tracking number on Wednesday and the package is being delivered tomorrow. 32 gigs BAAABEEEEEEE!


----------

